# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Những món quà độc đáo cho người ấy

## sonseo9x5s

*Những món quà độc đáo cho người ấy*

*1. Tặng những kỷ niệm:*
 Một người bạn của tôi gây bất ngờ cho bạn gái anh ấy bằng cuốn lịch ngập tràn những hình ảnh ngộ nghĩnh của anh trong những dịp lễ hội đặc biệt, khi đang diện thứ trang phục chẳng giống ai.
Sự sáng tạo đó thực sự rất ấn tượng. Nó khiến tôi nghĩ đến một ý tưởng đặc biệt hơn: Bạn sẽ đưa vào cuốn lịch những hình ảnh của hai người trong lần hẹn đầu tiên, trong những buổi hẹn hò đặc biệt, những hình ảnh lưu lại khoảng thời gian rất đẹp hai người đã có.

Ghi chú thêm ngày tháng như “lần hẹn đầu tiên”, “lần đầu ra mắt cha mẹ”, hay “sinh nhật đầu có nhau” sẽ cho nửa kia thấy bạn rất quan tâm đến tình cảm này và ghi nhớ rõ từng chi tiết nhỏ. 

<div style="text-align: center">


​</div> *2. Tự hào khi ta có nhau*

Một sợi dây có mặt hình trái để lồng ảnh đen trắng của hai người từ những ngày mới yêu nhau sẽ rất ý nghĩa đấy. Thật tuyệt khi anh ấy luôn mang sợi dây này và tự hào vì “đeo” hai người ở nơi gần trái tim nhất. 

Một ý tưởng nữa là khắc tên hai người lên mặt dây. Nếu anh ấy không đeo, bạn vẫn có thể tự hào “khoe” tên hai người trên chiếc cổ xinh xắn. Đó là cách hay để anh ấy biết bạn rất có “thành ý” và rằng hai người nên gắn bó, gần gũi với nhau hơn.

*3. Con đường đến dạ dày*

Đàn ông luôn có hứng với đồ ăn. Hãy làm bữa tối cho anh ấy, hoặc làm đồ ăn vặt như bỏng ngô phủ sô cô la. Anh ấy sẽ biết ơn khoảng thời gian bạn đã dồn tâm cho những món ngon này. Bạn thậm chí còn có thể khiến mọi chuyện thi vị hơn bằng cách rủ anh ấy cùng làm, chỉ anh ấy cách trộn nguyên luyện, và nấu làm sao để mọi thứ quyện vào nhau.

*4. Chia nhau hơi ấm*

Còn nhớ những tấm áo phông có được từ những lần cả hai hồ hởi đi xem show ca nhạc? Những lúc bình thường bạn chẳng bao giờ mặc đến chúng. Nếu vậy hãy tìm cách tận dụng. Bạn có thể tổng hợp những chiếc áo này lại, ghép thành họa tiết của một tấm chăn để hai người đắp chung. 

Ai cũng sẽ phải ngạc nhiên về độ sáng tạo của bạn khi thưởng lãm một tấm chăn cực “độc”, phơi trọn nhiệt huyết thời trẻ của cả hai. Điều duy nhất cần lưu ý là: Phải chắc chắn nửa kia không còn muốn mặc những chiếc áo đó nữa trước khi bạn mang ra cắt may, mặc sức sáng tạo.

*5. Giai điệu êm đềm*

Một đĩa nhạc tổng hợp tất cả các bài hát người ấy yêu thích sẽ là món quà cực ý nghĩa, thêm vào danh sách một vài bài hát bạn thích sẽ là cánh cửa mở ra cho người ấy đến gần với thế giới của bạn hơn. Lưu ý chọn nhạc dành cho các cặp đôi như nhạc vui nhộn, nhạc trữ tình, lãng mạn.

*6. Quà hữu dụng*

Nếu anh ấy chơi nhạc, hãy tặng nhạc cụ. Nếu anh ấy ưa du lịch khám phá, một đôi giày leo núi là quà tặng không tồi. Cô ấy thích đọc sách ư? Hãy mua ngay cuốn sách mà cô ấy đang tìm đọc. Bạn không bao giờ nên xem thường, bỏ qua những điều giản dị. Đôi khi món quà tuyệt nhất lại là thứ mà đối phương cần nhưng không đến mức cấp thiết phải mua. 

Thật ngọt ngào và ý nghĩa nếu bạn là người để tâm và mang món đồ đó về cho anh/cô ấy.


Các chuyên mục khác!!!
tro choi kim cuong 
Diem chuan dai hoc my thuat TPHCM 2011 
Diem chuan dai hoc dan lap Lac Hong 2011 
game ban sung 
dap an de thi dh nam 2011 
game kim cuong 
 dap an de thi dai hoc

----------

